
VLC for iOS Now Available (itunes link) - granto
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id650377962
======
ComputerGuru
Doesn't work for me in the USA (Chicago/Comcast).
[http://cl.ly/image/1a3e2L2x0M19](http://cl.ly/image/1a3e2L2x0M19)

    
    
      "The item you've requested is not currently available in the U.S. store."
    

EDIT: stock_toaster's link works for me! Much thanks.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8)

~~~
stock_toaster
This one works for me. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8)

~~~
gojomo
No luck with that link for my US location. Oddly enough, "VLC for iOS" shows
up in App Store search results... but then gives the "item you've requested is
not currently available in the U.S. store" error when clicked.

~~~
antr
I've had the same issue, but after trying a few times it finally downloaded
the app

------
rmccue
Just linked it with my Dropbox account. That is the best implementation of
authorisation I've seen in any mobile app, period. Compared to the Facebook
method (overlay a dialog that for all I know could just be made by the app
itself), it's fantastic.

~~~
coob
Facebook iOS auth can be done with SSO as well.

~~~
rmccue
I didn't realise they had cross-app authentication (I haven't really seen
anyone use it), but that's awesome if so.

~~~
k-mcgrady
SSO has been the main auth method for apps integrating Facebook for a couple
of years now. I haven't seen the dialog in use in a long time. I'm surprised
there's people still using that method.

~~~
troels
It's a user-configurable setting on the device. So if you have it disabled,
you will get a fallback to the old dialogue.

------
daemon13
I succesfully installed on iPad, Dropbox link worked, local wifi server
worked, but VLC does not recognize mp3 audio files - am I doing smth wrong?

Also the description in AppStore is rather limited, I would suggest to expand
it - indicate all available features and goodies.

I used this link

[https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8...](https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/vlc-for-
ios/id650377962?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2)

~~~
vizzah
Same problem - VLC can't see .mp3 files uploaed to it's "app" folder. That's
oddly strange and disappointing. I am certain it can play(decode) mp3 from the
video file, why it doesn't open standalone audio .mp3?!

------
panacea
I already have it installed from the first time it was available.

Then it got pulled... why/how is it back?

~~~
signed0
It was pulled because the GPL license made Apple sad. Now it's MPL (Mozilla
Public License) which Apple doesn't have a problem with.

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/07/18/vlc-for-ios-will-
retur...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/07/18/vlc-for-ios-will-return-to-
the-app-store-on-july-19-full-re-write-open-source-licensed-under-mplv2-and-
gplv2/)

~~~
tazjin
Not correct. Apple got a takedown request from a single (non-core) developer
of VLC last time and had to comply due to the GPL.

The GPL itself is not a problem for them in general and they don't just go
around removing apps that are licensed under it.

~~~
thresh
> single (non-core) developer of VLC

That's not true.

------
jpsim
Source (git repo) is available here: [http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc-
ports/ios.git;a=summary](http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc-
ports/ios.git;a=summary)

It's missing external dependencies which seems to be the goal of the included
buildAspenProject.sh, but I can't get it to run 100%. I'll report back here
when I can successfully build it.

EDIT: The git repo is missing the necessary patches to vendored code. i.e.:

    
    
      git am ../../patches/*.patch

~~~
alco
There is also [http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc-
ports/ios2.git;a=summary](http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc-
ports/ios2.git;a=summary) that seems to be ahead of ios.git by a few commits.
Do you know what's the point of having two repos?

~~~
jbk
Those are now symlinks :)

~~~
alco
Hi. I don't a README in vlc-ios repo, I'm assuming it requires the main vlc
repo to be built. Have you got a guide for building it on OS X? I can't get it
past the configure stage due to some missing deps.

~~~
jbk
No, just run the buildAspenProject scripts as documented here:
[https://wiki.videolan.org/iOSCompile](https://wiki.videolan.org/iOSCompile)

~~~
alco
Thanks!

------
footpath
Seems like the subtitles option is unable to display Chinese glyphs? All
Chinese characters are replaced with the .notdef glyph of a rectangle with an
X in the middle. Does this happen with other non-Latin languages?

------
SurfScore
Is there a way to access from a NAS or other network share? I see options for
network stream but its rather cryptic.

~~~
jbk
So far, we support ftp, http, rtp, rtsp, mms, sdp, tcp, webdav and udp.

We are notably missing Samba (our module for samba is not LGPLv2), afp (we
don't have an afp module) and Upnp (the library is not ported to iOS). Help is
welcome though!

------
SquareWheel
It just redirects me to the US store, which then insists I can't make US
"purchases" on my account.

------
neuromancer2600
I am on the US AppStore and searched for it on my iPhone and found it. But
none of the links worked for me.

------
paobe
It's a pity it doesn't support external SRT files, otherwise it'd be simply
perfect.

~~~
jbk
Please do a feature request on our trac

------
juanesoc
The item you've requested is not currently available in the Colombian store.

------
akandiah
Is this a US only release?

~~~
mlu
No, I just installed it from Germany.

------
reiichiroh
Seems to work for 1080p AC3 MKVs, something GoodPlayer took away.

------
dduvnjak
Anybody know what formats have hardware accelerated playback?

~~~
jbk
As in decoders, none.

As in renderers and converters, all of them.

------
robgough
Apparently it's not available I'm the UK store yet.

~~~
dan1234
It is now, I downloaded it about 90 minutes ago.

~~~
robgough
Great, thanks for the update. Not sure why someone felt the need to downvote
my original post though, was true at the time.

------
alco
Has the source code been released yet?

------
thomaslutz
Not available in the German store yet.

~~~
jbk
We provided the app internationally, with no restrictions.

------
superchink
Not yet available in the US.

~~~
phreanix
Clicking that link from a PC turns on itunes and downloads the app. I'm in the
US.

------
gulbrandr
Thank you for providing a _clean_ itunes link.

------
supercoder
Unfortunately it's a pretty average app by todays standards. There are a
number of great video players that have been in solid development since VLC
was pulled.

~~~
jbk
None of them are open source, though. And VLC is probably faster.

~~~
supercoder
I'd imagine speed would mostly be dictated by ffmpeg as that's what everyone
is using.

I haven't checked with this version of VLC, but can it do hardware h264 inside
an MKV container ? That's where some players have put in a lot of work to
hardware decode MKV (when it's h264) as iOS requires some crazy workarounds in
that area. So if VLC is doing MKV in software, it's still going to appear
slower to the user.

Also, I'd say Open Source isn't really a relevant feature on the app store.

~~~
jbk
> I'd imagine speed would mostly be dictated by ffmpeg as that's what everyone
> is using.

No. A significant issue of speed is in the video output.

> Also, I'd say Open Source isn't really a relevant feature on the app store.

I'd disagree...

~~~
mariusmg
> I'd disagree...

Why ? You're running on a "closed" device with a closed OS where software can
only be installed from one place. How can OSS be important here ?

I would think free is important for the end users...but OSS ? Neah..

~~~
beagle3
Quite a few of us are running jailbroken devices, and can run just about
anything we please.

Additionally, it costs a one time $100 charge to become an Apple developer
(assuming you already have a mac), and then you can deploy everything even
without a jailbreak. Given that a new device costs upward of $650 (let's
ignore "subsidies" here), another $100 to get locally "open" the device is,
for some of us, a reasonable expense.

~~~
blaenk
> it costs a one time $100 charge to become an Apple developer

Just a nitpick, $100 per year last I checked, hardly a 'one time charge.'

